# Some help scoring points with the new girlfreind



## fdny303e (May 23, 2009)

I would like to know if anyone has any opions on which instument i should choose. The story is my girlfriend is an amazing flute and piccilo player and i was wondering what instrument i could pick up that would go with her instruments. Im doing this kind of a suprise for her so i dont want a instrument that is to complicated for a newcomer like myself. I have a certain understanding of music as i have played the guitar while in highschool, but nothing more then a few power chords to make for some really bad punk rock =). After certain days theres nothing more i want to do then to listen to her play..and i could only wish to play along with her..someone please give me an idea as to what to pick up...i have the time now that I am done with school and am willing to take lessons to improve. I also live in NYC so if aynone has any recomendations as to where to go that would help also. Thanks again


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

well why not advance your technique on guitar?

Flute and guitar can sound nice.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

You cannot take shortcuts to music; she'll know and you look like a poser and are trying too hard.
But practice playing the Axe.


----------



## nahkaiser (May 23, 2009)

I think that the piano would be the perfect choice for you. Its goes quite well with the flute and you can do wonders with it. It is said to be the most powerful musical instrument not for nothing. But is does take time to practice and quite a lot of effort to master it to a level. But once you can play it well to a certain extent, you'll find it worthwhile and i am sure the she would much appreciate it. I don't live in NYC so can't give you any advice on the places to go to. But I'm sure there should be plenty of good music schools or teachers in such a big city for you to seek further advice. Good luck to you.


----------



## Zanralotta (Jan 31, 2009)

nahkaiser said:


> I think that the piano would be the perfect choice for you. Its goes quite well with the flute and you can do wonders with it. It is said to be the most powerful musical instrument not for nothing.


I've heard the organ described as "Queen of Instruments", but the piano? In what regard is the piano even remotely as powerful as the organ?

I second the recommendation, though. 
Guitar, piano, harpsichord, organ, harp... are all instruments where you don't have to bother with the intonation, so they allow you early on to play _recognizable_ melodies 
And the piano is without a doubt the instrument on this list with the most literature for duets with the flute.

But there is probably a lot of music for flute and guitar, too. Particularly from the Baroque, I can imagine.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Zanralotta said:


> I've heard the organ described as "Queen of Instruments", but the piano? In what regard is the piano even remotely as powerful as the organ?


You can hear the individual notes? The pipe organ sounds "blurry" to me for lack of a better term. It's awesome nonetheless in the context of music written for it.

To the OP, you want to really impress the lady? Be yourself. The most enduring and amazing relationships I have had were those I wasn't looking for and wasn't trying to impress anyone in. If you are truly interested in learning an instrument because of her, let her guide you.


----------



## Zanralotta (Jan 31, 2009)

Weston said:


> You can hear the individual notes?


Yes. Usually.


> The pipe organ sounds "blurry" to me for lack of a better term. It's awesome nonetheless in the context of music written for it.


I don't know, maybe it's a mixture of the organist's skill and acoustics? 
I was lucky enough to play one of Rheinberger's Organ Concertos with my Youth Orchestra, and our soloist was absolutely fantastic, so I can account for it that it's possible to hear all notes played on the organ clearly, even in a church.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Weston said:


> You can hear the individual notes? The pipe organ sounds "blurry" to me for lack of a better term. It's awesome nonetheless in the context of music written for it.


The organ sound depends on the construction. Most Romantic, specially those of English and American stock, organs are kind of blurry indeed, and most organ music of this era is also second or third tier (even though I like Widor a little bit), but good Sliberman or Schnitger organs have a truly magnificent tone quality, they are the most impressive musical instruments ever done. And you have also some very great neoclassical organs very appropriated to both Bach, Buxtehude, Frescobaldi, etc, and modern music as well.

But I wouldn't recomend anyone to study this instrument, certainly not in this case.


----------



## fdny303e (May 23, 2009)

haha well thank you all for your advice ...and i would have to agree with the organ people =)


----------

